# Jolly Balls for horses....... do your horses like them??



## Toni_NE (Aug 3, 2007)

Jolly Balls for horses........... do your horses like them??


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

as much as they like playing with bleech bottles tied in a bunch with bale twine


----------



## SD*Sable~Whiskey (Jul 14, 2007)

I bought one for my horses and they nosed it around for a bit and then never touched it again. My brother's black lab, on the other hand, loved it. She plays with that thing constantly. Oh well, at least something plays with it and it wasn't a waste of money.


----------



## Punk pony (May 16, 2007)

my boy has a basketball that goes wherever he does


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol...that works too, abby and star have one but the deflaited it, but it's agreat toy for them


----------



## Jumpers (Jul 1, 2009)

I bought one for Woody, but he never uses it. My dog loves it, though.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

This 1 pony at the barn has one and absolutly loves it.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My grandma's QH had a hard plastic apple shaped ball on a rope that he positively mangled (along with several buckets, a tube steel hayrack, and a few boards in his stall) over a couple of years. My sister's QH has a legit Jolly Ball hanging in his stall, mainly as a marker to keep him from pooping in his water (butt hits ball, doesn't come close enough for precision aim, lol), but he gives it a smack every now and again. My first horse was afraid of one, he just stood in his stall quivering. I might get one for Scout before winter. He's curious, playful, and absolutely fearless, I think he'll enjoy one, especially during the time he's "snowed in."


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

I have seen a few horses use them but not much. Dogs LOVE them though!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SD*Sable~Whiskey said:


> I bought one for my horses and they nosed it around for a bit and then never touched it again.


Our mares only nose it around a bit, too. They do, however, like it if you go out and play with them by kicking/throwing it around...then they'll run after it/kick it/etc. I guess it's a 'family game' to them.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I've seen him play with it a few times, other times it's lost in the brush.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a peppermint flavored one and threw it out in the pasture. Someone must be playing with it because it's in a different spot every time I go out there. I saw Vic playing with it once. lol


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

My boys LOVE them LOVE LOVE LOVE did I say LOVE them but $$$$$


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Hahaha, I've seen horses who like them, but I've never actually really given any of my horses toys, but I got a jolly ball (dog sized) for my lab golden retriever cross, cause she was forever chewing through and destroying everything else we tried, and she's had it for 4 years now, and absolutely loves it, and its surprisingly survived completely intact.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

SD*Sable~Whiskey said:


> I bought one for my horses and they nosed it around for a bit and then never touched it again. My brother's black lab, on the other hand, loved it. She plays with that thing constantly. Oh well, at least something plays with it and it wasn't a waste of money.


Pretty much the same here. D didn't even notice it but my dog has chewed it to tiny tiney pieces lol.


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

My TB has one, doesnt give it a second glance.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I know a few horses that enjoy them.... but my dog loooooooves them!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Not one bit. I've never even seen one of the other horses at the barn play with them. We all use the Amazing Graze toy.


----------



## curlythehorse (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

I love my jollly ball, keepsa my tteth in great conditoon and tastes so loveley!

here's a pic of me chewingg away for teh camera, tookk the phoot myself! lol

p.s. sorry for the spellig, blame my hooves!


----------



## crackcol (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey there Curly,

It's me, your old chum Col!! Remember the good old days when we'd go for a ride over helsby hill with rest of the gang? Ahhh happy days...


----------



## curlythehorse (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, man that was sweet, adn we wnt to the races aftrr n won lots of moneey" 

spent it al on sugarr cubes rofl


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

They have no idea what to do with it. Nor do they care to find out.

I managed to get AZ to take it by the handle and swing it around once, but I guess he thought that was stupid and hasn't looked at it since.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm getting one for my horse they tryed to join in the my dogs game of fetch the stick butthe stick was hard for them to pick up but I know my horse will like it cause the pony club has one of those massive soccar ball and my horses loved that


----------

